# 120v 30 Hp Dc Electric Vehicle Motor



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $749.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Jun-01-2008 19:11:22 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $799.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

